# Handy use for cork board



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I have found that a cork bulliten board is a handy thing for pinning up little things in card board pkgs,like battries,ect.also things in small plastic bags.Makes it easier for DH & DS to find those small parts.Keep a good supply of long straight pins sticking in the cork.I like the quilting pins with colorful heads.


----------

